# Wer kennt diesen Strauch?



## sebt (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

wir haben diesen Strauch im Garten, kann mir jemand sagen, um welche Pflanze es sich handelt?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Sebt,
so einen kleinen Strauch habe ich auch - er nennt sich "Korkspindel" oder "geflügeltes __ Pfaffenhütchen". Letzterer Name weist auf die Gattung Euonymus hin, wozu auch das bei uns heimische Pfaffenhütchen gehört, eine der wirklich giftigen Pflanzen.
Mir gefällt diese Pflanze sehr gut - der Stängel, und auch die Wuchsform. Die Herbstfärbung ist noch mal eine Klasse für sich.


----------



## sebt (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo RKurzhals,

danke für den Hinweis, der Strauch gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Sieht ein bisschen japanisch aus irgendwie. Meine japanischen Ahornsträucher haben nach spätestens 4 Jahren immer den Welkepilz und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieser Korkspindelstrauch eine robustere Alternative zu den Ahornsträuchern ist. Unser Boden hier ist eher schwer und feucht, was für Ahornsträucher nicht optimal ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2015)

Hi Sebt,

wär der Strauch kleiner käme Euonymus alatus hin - da er aber scheinbar schon 2m oder mehr hat wird's wohl eher ein heimisches __ Pfaffenhütchen - Euonymus europaeus - sein. Da gibt's auch immer mal Exemplare drunter die ne deutlich stärkere Korkleistenbildung aufweisen als der normale Durchschnitt


----------

